
What is the single most influential book every programmer should read? - scorpion032
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711/what-is-the-single-most-influential-book-every-programmer-should-read
======
mpk
"The best book on programming for the layman is Alice in Wonderland; but
that's because it's the best book on anything for the layman."

    
    
       (from fortune)

------
davidw
Seems like a silly question. Anyone who limits themselves to one single most
influential book isn't going to go very far in programming, so why bother even
arguing over whether SICP is better than Information Rules or Visual Basic for
Dummies.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Did you even both to read the few sentences that the post contained? Judging
by your post, I don't think you did.

 _"If you could go back in time and tell yourself to read a specific book at
the beginning of your career as a developer, which book would it be?"_

I fail to see how that implies limiting oneself to a single book...

~~~
davidw
The point is still "one book" is it not? I was being a bit facetious about
'limiting oneself to one book', which obviously no one is going to do, but the
concept is, IMO, a valid one - it's useless to only read one book. There are
lots of good ones, important in their own ways.

------
hs
One Book to rule them all

